# Favorite Books



## Edmund (Dec 20, 2009)

There has been a favorite movies thread and a favorite TV show thread so why not books?
I almost never read for fun. The only books I can remember that I read for fun were the _Series Of Unfortunate Events _books and _Dune_. I'm currently reading another book for fun (!) and I actually really like it. It is _We'll Be Here For The Rest Of Our Lives_ by Paul Shaffer. I highly recommend this book even though I'm only about halfway through it. I've been thinking I should read for fun more often, which leads me to asking you guys for suggestions and your favorite books. So what are they? and were you recquired to read it for school and actually liked it?

o and: I did like _Holes_ by Louis Sachar but I read that for school. Eragon (which I read for school) is so overrated but I know I'll probably be hearing it.


----------



## Faz (Dec 20, 2009)

Cherub series by Robert Muchamore.


----------



## (R) (Dec 20, 2009)

Yay first post on this thread, Ilike Harry potter, Lord of the rings, classics, and a little inheritance (I know... I know...) I like books in general though.
What... excuse me faz... I wanted to be first


----------



## wrbcube4 (Dec 20, 2009)

Angels and Demons.
lol at (R)'s avatar.


----------



## 4Chan (Dec 20, 2009)

Inb4 Twilight, lolol

I like too many books to say.
I like lots of books by Chuck Palahniuk, and I also like Orson Scott Card.
But i REALLY like Isaac Asimov.


----------



## Escher (Dec 20, 2009)

_To Kill a Mockingbird _was the best book I ever had to study in school.

I guess my top 5 most enjoyable reads are (in no order): 
- _Godel Escher Bach_ by Douglas Hofstadter
- _Madness & Civilisation_ by Michel Foucault
- _Heart of Darkness_ by Joseph Conrad
- _Dubliners_ by James Joyce
- _1984_ by George Orwell

Of course, His Dark Materials, LOTR and Harry Potter go without saying


----------



## Forte (Dec 20, 2009)

East of Eden was a good book


----------



## miniGOINGS (Dec 20, 2009)

As far as books go, old literature and sci-fi are awesome. I just finished reading "The Crysalids". I also happen to love Shakespearean plays.


----------



## dannyz0r (Dec 20, 2009)

Foundation series Isaac Asimov


----------



## nlCuber22 (Dec 20, 2009)

mmm, _The Giver_ was one of my favorites. I don't read for pleasure much but I liked that one a lot. Also _To Kill A Mockingbird_ all of the _Series of Unfortunate Events_ and _Harry Potter_ books.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Dec 20, 2009)

I am a *HUGE* Harry Potter fan (not the movies though). I've read all the books 9 times & love Harry Potter trivia.


----------



## fanwuq (Dec 20, 2009)

_The Equation That Couldn't Be Solved
Foundation
Ender's Game
Welcome to the Monkey House
Brave New World_

Math, science fiction, science/math history, science non-fiction


----------



## xbrandationx (Dec 20, 2009)

_The Catcher in the Rye_


----------



## Anthony (Dec 20, 2009)

4Chan said:


> I also like Orson Scott Card.


Ender's Game ftw!

My favorite author is probably John Grisham. I <3 legal thrillers (e.g. _The Firm_ and _The Associate_).


----------



## 4Chan (Dec 20, 2009)

fanwuq said:


> _The Equation That Couldn't Be Solved
> Foundation
> Ender's Game_





dannyz0r said:


> Foundation series Isaac Asimov



FOUNDATION SERIES WAS AWESOME

It's cool to know that there are other Card and Asimov fans who cube!~


----------



## dunpeal2064 (Dec 20, 2009)

The Sword of Truth series and the Song of Ice and Fire series


----------



## Dene (Dec 20, 2009)

I love the books by an Australian author named Matthew Reilly. If you're into really fast-paced action novels, go for it!


----------



## 04mucklowd (Dec 20, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> Cherub series by Robert Muchamore.



I agree, when I saw this thread I thought of these

However, arnt you a bit young for those books?


----------



## CitricAcid (Dec 20, 2009)

_The Hobbit._
BEST. BOOK. EVA.
Lol.. I'm really geeky. 
I also liked those Warriors books for a long time, but I kinda lost interest after a while.


----------



## SuperNerd (Dec 20, 2009)

Probably Rumo or the City of Dreaming Books, both by Walter Moers. You haven't heard of him, lulz.


----------



## shelley (Dec 20, 2009)

Needs moar Douglas Adams.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Dec 20, 2009)

Ender series, Douglas Adams, random programming books, random time travel books, random math books, random physics books.


----------



## TioMario (Dec 20, 2009)

_Gomorrah_ by Roberto Saviano.


----------



## Aksel B (Dec 20, 2009)

The Harry Potter books
The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy (I looove it, though i haven't read all of them)
Everything Is Illuminated


----------



## MichaelErskine (Dec 20, 2009)

Thomas Pynchon's "Gravity's Rainbow" and the Iain M. Banks Culture novels are my favourite fiction. For non-fiction I like well written autobiographies from interesting people.


----------



## Logan (Dec 20, 2009)

THE PENDRAGON SERIES!!!!! I can honestly say that it is the best series/books I have ever read. I recommend it to anyone and everyone! The first 2-3 books are kind of boring but after that it's amazing!

http://www.thependragonadventure.com/


----------



## Johannes91 (Dec 20, 2009)

Some that I liked a lot:

- _Gödel, Escher, Bach_
- _1984_
Finnish translations of
- _Les Enfants du capitaine Grant_ and
- _The Lord of the Rings_

These days I read mostly about programming, math, natural sciences and history, though; the real world is so interesting that I don't care much about fiction any more. Except for some good scifi, of course.


----------



## Edmund (Dec 20, 2009)

I've heard about how great _1984_ was but I have no idea what is even roughly about. A brief overview? Thanks


----------



## Muesli (Dec 20, 2009)

Edmund said:


> I've heard about how great _1984_ was but I have no idea what is even roughly about. A brief overview? Thanks


It's awesome. I can't explain it to you without destroying the premise.


----------



## JTW2007 (Dec 20, 2009)

Cat's Cradle
Breakfast of Champions
Fahrenheit 451
Welcome to the Monkey House
Brave New World


----------



## shelley (Dec 20, 2009)

Edmund said:


> I've heard about how great _1984_ was but I have no idea what is even roughly about. A brief overview? Thanks



Don't make me lmgtfy you.


----------



## JTW2007 (Dec 20, 2009)

Edmund said:


> I've heard about how great _1984_ was but I have no idea what is even roughly about. A brief overview? Thanks



Or you could just read it?


----------



## Edmund (Dec 20, 2009)

Musli4brekkies said:


> Edmund said:
> 
> 
> > I've heard about how great _1984_ was but I have no idea what is even roughly about. A brief overview? Thanks
> ...



Ok. Thanks
I didn't google it because I didn't wanna ruin any big part of it. and I didn't wanna just straight read it if it wasn't my style. But when I finish Paul Shaffer's book I will read it.


----------



## ajmorgan25 (Dec 20, 2009)

Pendragon series
Harry Potter series
...I have read every Twilight book too..


----------



## yeee707 (Dec 21, 2009)

Edmund said:


> I've heard about how great _1984_ was but I have no idea what is even roughly about. A brief overview? Thanks



I bought it, but I've had no time to read it. I've heard it's basically what George Orwell, the author, would imagine America as in 1984 or something like that.


----------



## Lux Aeterna (Dec 21, 2009)

High five to the people that mentioned Hofstadter's GEB.

The Hitchhiker's Guide series, the Wheel of Time series, most of Franz Kakfa's work, most of H P Lovecraft's work, House of Leaves, Neuromancer, and many more. Just finished The Tao of Pooh, currently reading Do Androids Dream of Electric Sheep, which is fantastic. 

Honorable mentions go to Dune, Guns Germs and Steel, The Neverending Story, The Physics of the Impossible, the Mistborn series, A Song of Ice and Fire, Titus Andronicus, The Road to Reality, and Alice in Wonderland.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Dec 21, 2009)

Facebook.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Dec 21, 2009)

shelley said:


> Don't make me lmgtfy you.



I got an infraction for using lmgtfy. A mod using it would just be wrong.


----------



## Edmund (Dec 21, 2009)

nlCuber22 said:


> shelley said:
> 
> 
> > Don't make me lmgtfy you.
> ...



Seriously? I've used it before. I know when I've used it, it has been very fitting though.


----------



## Escher (Dec 21, 2009)

Johannes91 said:


> Some that I liked a lot:
> 
> - _Gödel, Escher, Bach_
> - _1984_
> ...



I like you.


----------



## Logan (Dec 21, 2009)

ajmorgan25 said:


> Pendragon series
> Harry Potter series
> ...I have read every Twilight book too..



yay! a fellow pendragon reader! Have you read the prequels?


----------



## vgbjason (Dec 21, 2009)

I like Ender's game, but I haven't read any of the other books in the series. The Hunger Games came out recently and it was very good. I recently read Animal Farm and it's on my mind so I'll say that too.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Dec 21, 2009)

Edmund said:


> Seriously? I've used it before. I know when I've used it, it has been very fitting though.



Yeah. I used it once for a question, but the thread was sort of lolstupid so I used it again. I get off, get on a few hours later, OLOOK 2 POINT INFRACTION LOL!!L!!!!11P[LFDMSOF


----------



## Kian (Dec 21, 2009)

Edmund said:


> I've heard about how great _1984_ was but I have no idea what is even roughly about. A brief overview? Thanks



Freedom is good.


----------

